# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. ivy-ի, Գալաթեայի և Alphaone-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. ivy-ն սկսում է, Գալաթեան՝ շարունակում, Alphaone-ն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), Արէա (05.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

_Նվիրվում է «Անծանոթ տունը» մրցույթին:_
...................................................................


Կաղ Ղազարի երգն սկսվեց սովորականի նման: 
Ծանոթ հնչյունները հասան Շաքեի ականջին. նա շուռումուռ եկավ անկողնու մեջ ու վերմակը քաշեց գլխին:
- Թող քնեմ...
Բայց պատուհանի մոտ մի ոտքին թառած Ղազարը լռելու ոչ մի մտադրություն չուներ: 
Երգն արդեն ավարտին էր մոտենում, երբ Շաքեն անսպասելիորեն վեր թռավ տեղից ու հայացքը հառեց ապակուն: 
Երգի վերջին տունն անծանոթ էր: Այսքան ամսվա մեջ առաջին անգամ այն հնչում էր նոր հնչյուններով ու բառերով: 
Կիսաբաց փեղկից գլուխը դուրս հանեց ու նայեց Ղազարին:
- Ինչո՞ւ լռեցիր:
Պատասխան չհնչեց:
- Խնդրում եմ, նորից երգիր վերջին տունը...
- Մյուս անգամ,- ասաց Ղազարը,- քնիր հիմա:
Ու թռավ, գնաց:
...
«Այսօր կաչաղակի երգն ուրիշ էր: Ամեն օր գալիս էր, պատուհանիս տակ նույն երգն ասում, իսկ այսօր որոշեց փոխել այն: 
Ինչի՞ մասին էր երգում, չկարողացա հասկանալ: Գուցե սա նշան է, որ փոփոխություննե՞ր են սպասվում... 
Անցյալ շաբաթ քառասուն դարձա: Այն, ինչ չհասցրեցի անել վերջին քսան տարում, այլևս չեմ հասցնի: 
Հրաժեշտ եմ տալու հին հույսերիս ու սկսեմ նորերով ապրել: Երևի դրա մասին էր երգում Ղազարը: 
Կփորձեմ այլևս չանցնել մանկական խանութների կողքով»:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), Chuk (06.02.2013), Mephistopheles (05.02.2013), Monk (06.02.2013), Moonwalker (06.02.2013), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (05.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քառասունամյակս լրանալու օրերին ընկերներս կպան՝ թե նշենք: Ոչ մեկին չմերժեցի: Անիմաստ էր: Ռեստորանի տեղն ու ժամը տեղեկացրի, հեռախոսս անջատեցի ու քաղաքից դուրս գնացի երկու օրով: Մենակ:
Մինչև հիմա ոչ ոք հետս չի խոսում:
Մենակ Ղազարն է, որ անխափան շարունակում է երգել ոչուբարով առաջին հարկի պատուհանիս տակ: Ամեն առավոտ, բակը ավլելուց հետո: Նույն երգը: Թռվռան կաչաղակս... 
Մեղավոր ժպտացի: Մարդուն ծաղրում էի կաղալու համար, բայց ախր շատ ծիծաղելի էր քայլում: Բա որ ավլելիս տեսնեիք...
Լավ էր երգում իրականում... պարզապես անընդհատ նույն երգը լսելը չի նպաստում ամուր նյարդեր ունենալուն: Առավոտները հատկապես:
Ու հանկարծ՝ ուրիշ, ինձ համար անծանոթ տուն է երգում ու թողնում գնում է:

Կքնեմ, բա չեմ քնի...

Աշխատանքի ճանապարհին տարօրինակ լարված էի... Գրեթե վազելով անցա մանկական խանութի մոտով՝ առանց նայելու վառվռուն ցուցափեղկին: 
Ինձ բռնացրեցի, որ ամեն գնով ուզում եմ Ղազարի երգի նոր բառերը հիշել: 
Իսկ եթե...իսկ եթե բառերն անծոնոթ չէին, պարզապես ես էի այլ կերպ լսում... Ղազար...ես քո...
Զայրացած արագացրի քայլերս ու լսեցի մեքենայի աղեկտուր շչակի ձայնը: 
Փողոցի մեջտեղն էի: Մի տղամարդ թևս բռնած հետ էր քաշում դեպի մայթը:

- Լա՞վ եք:
- Դուք Կաղ Ղազարին ճանաչո՞ւմ եք, - քշտված թևքս իջեցնելով հարցրի,- կոպիտ էր քաշել թևս:
- Ո՞ւմ,- հարցրեց ու միաժամանակ ձեռքով ցույց տվեց վրան Երևան երկաթագրած փայտե նստարանը:
Հիշեցի, որ մի ժամանակ տարակուսում էի, թե ինչ իմաստ ունի ուղիղ խաչմերուկի դիմաց նստարան տնկացնել:
Նստեցի: Նստեց կողքիս:
- Կաղ Ղազարին, - կրկնեցի շատ ցածր:
- Ճանաչում եմ, - ասաց:
Պատահական անցորդի հոգատարությանը դեռ մի կերպ կարելի էր դիմանալ, բայց ենթադրյալ հումորի զգացումն արդեն անտանելի էր: 
- Ես պետք է գնամ, - ոտքի կանգնեցի,- աշխատանքից ուշանում եմ:
- Իսկ ես պետք է ուղեկցեմ, - ասաց ու նույնպես ոտքի կանգնեց, ժպտալով:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), Chuk (06.02.2013), Monk (06.02.2013), Moonwalker (06.02.2013), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (05.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.02.2013), Տրիբուն (06.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Կաղ Ղազարի երգը, մանկական խանութը, խաչմերուկը, շչակը, անծանոթը, մանկական խանութը… Գլուխս պտտվեց, վերջին միտքը եղավ, որ չեմ հիշում՝ երբ եմ վերջին անգամ ուշաթափվել, առաջին միտքը եղավ Կաղ Ղազարը, հետո մտածեցի արևը՝ միակ բանը, որ հիշում էի Ղազարի երգից:
–Լա՞վ եք:
Նորից նույն հարցը, նույն անծանոթը, մի պահ փորձեցի հիշել, թե երբ եմ վերջին անգամ դեժավյու ունեցել: Ոչ շատ վաղուց:
-Դուք Կաղ Ղազարի՞ն ճանաչում եք:
-Ճանաչում եմ, - ասաց:
Դեժավյու:
 ***
Աշխատանքի գնալու փոխարեն Շաքեն առաջիկա խանութը մտավ՝ արդեն խանությում նկատելով, որ անծանոթը ևս այնտեղ էր: Երկար ու տարօրինակ նայեց անծանոթին:
- Լա՞վ եք:
- Ոչ:
- Ինչո՞վ կարող եմ օգնել:
- Չքացեք:
Չքացավ:
Շաքեն խանութում նկատեց ընկերներից մեկին: Երեխայի հետ էր: Զվարթ ձայնով բարևելուց հետո միայն հիշեց, որ չարաբաստիկ քառասունից հետո իրենք չեն խոսում:
- Բարև, - հնչեց անսպասելի մտերմիկ ու ուրախ պատասխանը:
Հետո ծանր լռություն իջավ, ընկերն էլ, ինքն էլ հիշեցին, որ իրար հետ չեն խոսում:
- Կաղ Ղազարի՞ն ճանաչում ես:
- Ո՞ւմ:
- Մոռացիր:

Շաքեն լուռ հետևում էր, թե ինչպես է փոքրիկը քայլում ընկերոջ կողքով ու պահանջում ամեն նոր պատահած խաղալիքը: Մերժումները շառաչուն ապտակներով բախվում էին Շաքեի մտքերին: Հիշում էր իր մանկությունն ու իր մերժումները, տատիկի բարի, տխուր մերժումները:
- Շեփորն ի՞նչ արժե: Իսկ այս տիկնի՞կը, մեծը, ոսկեգույն մազերով: Ինձ տվեք տիկնիկների տունը: 
Շաքեն խանութից դուրս եկավ վիթխարի տոպրակներով ու քայլեց մթերային խանութի ուղղությամբ: Բոլոր մանկության չիրականացած երազանքները շաղ էին եկել հատակին: Երջանկության փոխարեն դրանք աչքերը խտտող կորստի ցավ էին բերել: 
Արդեն մթնել էր, իսկ Շաքեն, չգիտես որտեղից հայտնված անծանոթն ու Կաղ Ղազարը դեռ ուտում էին շոկոլադն ու խաղում հատակին թափված խաղալիքների բուրգով: Ղազարը երգում էր, Շաքեն առանց բառերի ձայնակցում էր արդեն ծանոթ եղանակը, անծանոթը փչում էր շեփորը: Վերջին ամիսների քայքայիչ դեպրեսիան անհետացել էր: Շաքեն ինքնամոռաց մանկան պես խաղում էր, թեև գիտեր, որ հաջորդ օրը բացակայելու համար իրեն ինչպես հարկն է կշշպռեն աշխատավայրում, դեպրեսիան նորից կվերադառնա, ամեն բան նորից վատ կլինի:

Առավոտյան Շաքեն արթնացավ Կազ Ղազարի հին երգից, նայեց անփույթ լցված բուրգին, հիշեց անհեթեթ երազն ու ձեռքը մեկնեց անծանոթի հեռանալուց առաջ իր ձեռքում հայտնված այցեքարտին: Անծանոթը միանգամից ճանաչեց ձայնը: Հետո հանդիպեցին, հետո անծանոթը զանգեց, հետո երկար-երկար խոսեցին… Շաքեն ամեն շնչի հետ անսովոր խլրտոց էր զգում, չգիտես ինչու հիշեց ընկերոջ երեխային, չգիտես ինչու իրեն երջանիկ զգաց…

***
Արդեն վաղուց քաղաքի մյուս ծայրում է ապրում, ամուսնու տանը, բայց ամեն առավոտ արթնանում է Կաղ Ղազարի երգից...

----------

Chuk (06.02.2013), Monk (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013), Արէա (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013), Տրիբուն (06.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էհ, երևի չարժեր գրած-ավարտած (ու փոշմանած) պատմվածքի սկիզբը պոկել դնել համատեղում: Անհաջող սկիզբ էր համատեղի համար՝ քաոտիկ, ինչ-որ տեղ անհասկանալի:
Մի խոսքով, հիմա որ ամբողջ ստացվածին նայում եմ, ինչը ինձ հեչ դուր չի գալիս, հասկանում եմ՝ սխալն իմն էր:
Իմ սկիզբը թախծոտ է, Գալաթեան փորձում է աշխուժություն մտցնել, Ալֆան էլ լրիվ ուիշ ուղի է ընտրում: Ու արդյունքում ոչ սյուժե կա, ոչ պատմվածք:
Ինձ դուր չեկավ...
Կներեք, խոստանում եմ մյուս անգամ ավելի հաջող սկիզբ տալ, եթե էլի էդպիսի առիթ լինի...

----------

Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց շատ չես ափսոսում, չէ՞ Այվ:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց շատ չես ափսոսում, չէ՞ Այվ:


Ափսոսում եմ, որ ձեզ համար վատ սկիզբ եմ տվել: Պատմվածքս կիսել-դնելու համար չեմ ափսոսում, ես նա սենց, թե նենց չէի դնելու ոչ մի տեղ:

----------

Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շարունակելը նրանով էր դժվար, որ պարզ զգացվում էր, որ սկսողը կոնկրետ բան ա ունեցել որպես շարունակություն... Տակից էր պետք դուրս գալ, հարմարացնել:
Համատեղների սկիզբ գրելուց, որպես կանոն, նենց ես անում, որ դու բերես հասցնես հաջորդի համար շարունակման կետի...իսկ ստեղ տենց չէր:
Դու էլ կներես, եթե քաքմեջ արեցի պատմվածքդ, Այվ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (06.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> - Ինչո՞վ կարող եմ օգնել:
> - Չքացեք:
> Չքացավ:..


Էս «Չքացեք»-ը ուրիշ բան կարդացի սկզբից, ու ինքս ինձ ասեցի них.ра  себе ...!!!!! հետո կարդացի «Չքացավ»-ը ու տեղը բերեցի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Շատ լավ էր ստացվել: Ապրե՛ք: Հաճույքով կարդացի:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վատն էր… էս անգամ չեղավ…

----------

ivy (06.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (06.02.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վատն էր… էս անգամ չեղավ…


Թաղեմ բոյդ, քեզանից ինչ ա գնում, մուտիտա, արա էլի  :LOL:  будь человеком

----------

Freeman (06.02.2013), Mephistopheles (06.02.2013), Quyr Qery (07.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013), Շինարար (06.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թաղեմ բոյդ, քեզանից ինչ ա գնում, մուտիտա, արա էլի  будь человеком


ապեր, երբ որ 20-30 տարեկանները սկսում են 40 տարեկան դառնալուց գրել, մի տեսակ չի դզում… բայց որ ուզեք կվերլուծեմ…

----------

ivy (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, մի տխրեք ու մի վիրավորվեք… սենց էլ ա լինում… մի քիչ պտի երկար մտածեիք… Այվիի փոինթը ես հասկացա, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ գնաց… ջիգյարով չեք կպել գործին…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ապեր, երբ որ 20-30 տարեկանները սկսում են 40 տարեկան դառնալուց գրել, մի տեսակ չի դզում… բայց որ ուզեք կվերլուծեմ…


Մեֆ ջան, համով ես ասում, ով կարող է վիճել: Բայց… 

Ըստ իս, վերլուծել այս պատմվածքը՝ նույնն է, ինչ վերլուծես… ծիածանը:
Երեխեք ջան, ես ուղղակի չգիտեմ, թե ինչ ասեմ…
Երբ լսածդ երգն էնքան է դուրդ գալիս, որ շունչդ կտրվում է, երբ ֆիլմի մի կադրից հետո ինքդ քեզ ասում ես. "Չես ամաչու՞մ, եքա մարդ ես, իսկ լացդ հազիվ ես զսպում…", - դրա ի՞նչը պիտի վերլուծես…
Կամ էլ, երբ հպարտությունից սիրտ ուզում է ճաքի…

Հպարտությունից սիրտս ուզում է ճաքի, որ այս պատմվածքը գրել են իմ Ակումբ-Ընտանիքի անդամները…

----------

Freeman (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սամ, չեմ կարա համաձայնվեմ հետդ… համատեղ պատմվածքը շատ լավ վարժություն ա եթե ճիշտ վերաբերվես… տարօրինակ թող չթվա բայց միգուցե մոտեցումը պետք ա փոխել… այսինքն երբ սկիզբը կա երևի պետք ա ոճային ու ժանրային ադջասթմենթ անես… այսինքն քո "ինքնությունը" որպես գրող կախվում ա քո նախորդից կամ նախորդներից… դու էլի կարաս անես ինչ ուզում ես, բայց արդեն ձևի, ժանրի ընտրության մեջ արդեն միանձնյա չես… 

Ասում եմ, սա վարժություն/էքսպերիմենտ ա որ ես շատ հավանում եմ… ուղղակի գրողներն էնքան ճկունություն ու ինքնավստահություն դրսևորեն որ կարողանան հանգիս "նավարկել"… պետք ա հաճույքը զգացվի թե ոնց են դա անում…

Կարա՞ք մի հատ էլ փորձեք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քանի որ շարունակողը ես էի, ենթադրում եմ, որ վատ ստացվելու պատճառը ես եմ:
Փորձեմ, նորից բացատրել, ոչ թե արդարանալ, այլ բացատրել, որ երբ քո առաջ դրվում է կուռ, վրան աշխատած ու կոնկրետ վերջաբանով պատմվածքի քըռթ կտրած սկիզբ, քո ձեռքուոտքը կապվում են նրանով, որ նախ՝ մարգարե չես, որ հասկանաս, թե սկսողը ինչ նկատի ուներ ու նույնը շարունակես, երկրորդ, եթե շատ փորձես խորանալ, այնուամենայնիվ, թե ինչ նկատի ուներ, քո հետագա գրելիքն ա սահմանափակվում, որովհետև պետք ա եղածի պատառիկներով շարունակությունը հասկանաս: 

Ես նախընտրեցի հնարավորինս գրելաոճը պահելով՝ պատմությունն այլ ուղղությամբ տանել: Ըստ Այվիի՝ փորձեցի տխրությունը ցրել: Թե որքանով դա ինձ հաջողվեց, դա արդեն այլ խնդիր ա: 
Եթե սա լիներ կլասիկ համատեղ պատմվածքի սկիզբ, գրված հենց դրա համար, ես սահմանափակված չէի լինի իմ ընտրության մեջ՝ ինչպես շարունակել: 

Իսկ Այվիին կխնդրեի ամբողջական պատմվածքը դներ, կարդայինք մի օր: Եթե իհարկե՝ դեմ չի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Կարա՞ք մի հատ էլ փորձեք…





> Իսկ Այվիին կխնդրեի ամբողջական պատմվածքը դներ, կարդայինք մի օր: Եթե իհարկե՝ դեմ չի


Գալ, ես անպետքի մեկն էմ, էդ պատմվածքի մի մասը որոշել եմ ուրիշ տեղ օգտագործել, դրա համար սկիզբը ահագին կարճոտ էր, դրանից հետո «դեռ ապրելու ենթակա» մասն էր սկսվում  :Blush: 
Իսկ Մեֆի առաջարկին ո՞նց եք նայում: Մի հատ էլ փորձե՞նք, խոստանում եմ ավելի հարմար սկիզբ տալ:
Էս թեմայում էլ կարող ենք գրել, ո՞վ պիտի մեզ բան ասի  :Smile: 
Բայց թե հավես չունեք, մնա ուրիշ անգամ:

----------

Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ես անպետքի մեկն էմ, էդ պատմվածքի մի մասը որոշել եմ ուրիշ տեղ օգտագործել, դրա համար սկիզբը ահագին կարճոտ էր, դրանից հետո «դեռ ապրելու ենթակա» մասն էր սկսվում 
> Իսկ Մեֆի առաջարկին ո՞նց եք նայում: Մի հատ էլ փորձե՞նք, խոստանում եմ ավելի հարմար սկիզբ տալ:
> Էս թեմայում էլ կարող ենք գրել, ո՞վ պիտի մեզ բան ասի 
> Բայց թե հավես չունեք, մնա ուրիշ անգամ:


Անենք, մե՞զ ինչ ա եղել  :Smile: 
Ալֆան կուզի՞:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), ivy (06.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Անենք, մե՞զ ինչ ա եղել 
> Ալֆան կուզի՞:


Համոզելու վրա ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), Գալաթեա (06.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Համոզելու վրա ա


Deal  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2013), ivy (06.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ,* ես անպետքի մեկն էմ*, էդ պատմվածքի մի մասը որոշել եմ ուրիշ տեղ օգտագործել, դրա համար սկիզբը ահագին կարճոտ էր, դրանից հետո «դեռ ապրելու ենթակա» մասն էր սկսվում 
> Իսկ Մեֆի առաջարկին ո՞նց եք նայում: Մի հատ էլ փորձե՞նք, խոստանում եմ ավելի հարմար սկիզբ տալ:
> Էս թեմայում էլ կարող ենք գրել, ո՞վ պիտի մեզ բան ասի 
> Բայց թե հավես չունեք, մնա ուրիշ անգամ:


…դու անպետքի մեկը չես… եթե դրա շարունակությունը կա, չի նշանակում որ հաջորդ գրողը պարտավոր ա գուշակի թե շարունակությունն ինչ ա եղել որ "ճիշտ պատասխանը գտնի"… գրել եմ ընդեղ "ոճային ու ժանրային ադջասթմենթ անես"… ես ինկատի չունեմ սյուժեն գուշակել… ցանկացած սկիզբ կարա տանի ցանկացած ուղությամբ, նայած թե *ոնց ես անում*… նախորդդ լինում ա *ուղեցույց* ոչ թե հնարավորություններ սահմանափակող… սյուժեի հետ ինչ ուզում ա թող լինի… կարաք բացեք գույները կարաք փագեք-մգացնեք… 

…ու քո ամբողջական պատմվածքից մի կտոր հանած լինելը ոչ մի կապ չունի… I'm not buying it…

Ժող շատ սիրուն վարժություն ա… բա էլ իմաստը ո՞րն ա… 

չէ, սկիզբը մնում ա նույնը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ալֆան դեժավուի մասին էր չէ ոնց որ գրել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գրեք ընենց որ Այվին ուզենա իրա պատմվածքը փոխի… կարա՞ք…  :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Մեֆ, գրառումներիդ քանակին նայե՞լ ես, - կատարյալ թիվ է՝ 6666…

…Որոշեցի, թե ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ ընկալել պատմվածքի մեջ, նորից կարդացի: Չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչը ձեզ դուր չի գալիս: Ընդ որում, Մեֆ, տրամաբանականորեն /ու ոչ միայն/ էնքան ճիշտ ես ասում ամեն ինչ, որ հետդ վիճելն էլ անիմաստ է: 
Բայց, չգիտես ինչու, իմ կարդացածը տեղավորվում է քո պահանջների մեջ՝ իմ կտուրի տեսադաշտից: Չգիտեմ նույնիսկ, ինչպես ավելի բացել ասածս… Ասենք, միգուցէ քո պատկերացրածով, պատմվածքի մասերը, թող նույնիսկ տարբեր ձև ու գույն ունեցող հատիկների տեսքով, բայց միևնույն է, թիզբեհի պես պետք է մի թելի վրա շարված լինեին: Իսկ աղջիկները վերցրել ու ամեն հատիկի միջով երկու թել են անց կացրել: Բայց չէ՞ որ այդպիսի թիզբեհներ էլ կան:

Չգիտեմ, երեխեք ջան, ինձ մոտ ամեն ինչը շատ լավ մարսվեց, որովհետև ինձ համար բոլոր երեք մասերն էլ շատ վառ էին, շնչող ու կենդանի: Եվ՝ անսպասելի: Այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ տարիներ տանդ մեջ ապրում ես, մեկ էլ հանկարծ մի նոր դուռ ես հայտնաբերում, բացում ես, իսկ այնտեղ մի նոր աշխարհ է, ուր դու երբեք չես եղել: Հետո էլի մի նոր դուռ: Հետո՝ էլի: Իսկ դու կարծում էիր, թե ամեն ինչ գիտես քո տան մասին…

----------

Mephistopheles (06.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ուշացած միանում եմ, երևի յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է իրեն մեղավոր զգում, որ չստացվեց, ես վերջը երեք ուղղությամբ տարել էի, մեկում խեղճ աղջիկը անգամ շիզոֆրենիկ դարձավ, աչքին Կաղ Ղազարներ ու անծանոթներ էին երևում, մյուսում չգիտես ինչ, բայց Մեֆը ճիշտ էր, ես չէի կարողանում ինձ 40 տարեկանի շապիկում զգալ ու վերջում ամուսնացրեցի, քանի որ էսօր իմացա, որ իմ ամենաշատը 30 տարեկան ծանոթուհին իրականում 40 տարեկան է ու նոր է նշանվել, չգիտես ինչու հենց էսօր էդ իրադարձությունների ֆոնի վրա կարդացի Այվիի սկիզբն ու հնարավոր բոլոր ավարտներից հենց էդ դասական հեքիաթի հեփփիէնդը ընտրեցի: Մյուս անգամ ավելի ուշադիր, խնամքով ու մտածված կաշխատեմ, նախորդների աշխատանքը ջուրը չեմ գցի, խոստանում եմ  :Smile:  
Համ էլ առանց համոզել էլ կրկին կփորձեմ...  :Tongue:   :Smile:

----------

ivy (06.02.2013), Mephistopheles (06.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

> …դու անպետքի մեկը չես… *եթե դրա շարունակությունը կա, չի նշանակում որ հաջորդ գրողը պարտավոր ա գուշակի թե շարունակությունն ինչ ա եղել որ "ճիշտ պատասխանը գտնի"*… գրել եմ ընդեղ "ոճային ու ժանրային ադջասթմենթ անես"… ես ինկատի չունեմ սյուժեն գուշակել… ցանկացած սկիզբ կարա տանի ցանկացած ուղությամբ, նայած թե ոնց ես անում… նախորդդ լինում ա ուղեցույց ոչ թե հնարավորություններ սահմանափակող… սյուժեի հետ ինչ ուզում ա թող լինի… կարաք բացեք գույները կարաք փագեք-մգացնեք… 
> 
> …ու քո ամբողջական պատմվածքից մի կտոր հանած լինելը ոչ մի կապ չունի… I'm not buying it…
> 
> Ժող շատ սիրուն վարժություն ա… բա էլ իմաստը ո՞րն ա… 
> 
> *չէ, սկիզբը մնում ա նույնը…*


Այ Մեֆ, ես ասեցի՝ պիտի իմ գրածը գուշակեի՞ն, ո՞վ էր տենց բան ասում: Ես տենց բան ոչ ուզել եմ, ոչ մտածել, թե հնարավոր է: Ուղղակի սկիզբը նենց էր, որ համատեղ ուժերով շարունակելը ու ավարտուն պատմվածք սարքելը դժվար էր: Ու ես էդ լավ հասկանում եմ:

Նենց որ նոր սկիզբ եմ տալիս  :Tongue:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ Մեֆ, ես ասեցի՝ պիտի իմ գրածը գուշակեի՞ն, ո՞վ էր տենց բան ասում: Ես տենց բան ոչ ուզել եմ, ոչ մտածել, թե հնարավոր է: Ուղղակի սկիզբը նենց էր, որ համատեղ ուժերով շարունակելը ու ավարտուն պատմվածք սարքելը դժվար էր: Ու ես էդ լավ հասկանում եմ:
> 
> Նենց որ նոր սկիզբ եմ տալիս


Դու չես ասել… բայց ասող եղել ա, չէ՞… դու ոչ ուզել ես ոչ էլ ասել ես… տենց ընկալվել ա… դրա համար էլ հետաքեքիր կլիներ որ հենց էս նույնն էլ մնար… 

Սկիզբը չէ, ձեր ընկալումը՝ մոտեցումը պիտի փոխվի…  սա ա իմ կարծիքը… թե չէ սկիզբն ինչքան էլ ուզում ես փոխի… ես նույնը կթողնեի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուշացած միանում եմ, երևի յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն է իրեն մեղավոր զգում, որ չստացվեց, ես վերջը երեք ուղղությամբ տարել էի, մեկում խեղճ աղջիկը անգամ շիզոֆրենիկ դարձավ, աչքին Կաղ Ղազարներ ու անծանոթներ էին երևում, մյուսում չգիտես ինչ, բայց Մեֆը ճիշտ էր, ես չէի կարողանում ինձ 40 տարեկանի շապիկում զգալ ու վերջում ամուսնացրեցի, քանի որ էսօր իմացա, որ իմ ամենաշատը 30 տարեկան ծանոթուհին իրականում 40 տարեկան է ու նոր է նշանվել, չգիտես ինչու հենց էսօր էդ իրադարձությունների ֆոնի վրա կարդացի Այվիի սկիզբն ու հնարավոր բոլոր ավարտներից հենց էդ դասական հեքիաթի հեփփիէնդը ընտրեցի: Մյուս անգամ ավելի ուշադիր, խնամքով ու մտածված կաշխատեմ, նախորդների աշխատանքը ջուրը չեմ գցի, խոստանում եմ  
> Համ էլ առանց համոզել էլ կրկին կփորձեմ...


Ալֆա ջան, հեչ քեզ վատ մի զգա… ինչ որ տեղ ավելի լավ ա վատ քան սեռի… բայց ասեմ, ես սա ձախողում չեմ համարում, այլ համարում են հ արավորություն սահմանները էլ ավելի առաջ տանելու… 

Այվին ուզում ա սկիզբը փոխի, բայց ես չէի փոխի… 

Ես համոզված եմ որ էս վարժությունից դուք ավելի շատ բան կտանեք քան եթե մի անգամից "ստացվեր"… 

Ես լավատես եմ եթե ճիշտ անեք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _Նվիրվում է «Անծանոթ տունը» մրցույթին:_
> ...................................................................
> 
> 
> Կաղ Ղազարի երգն սկսվեց սովորականի նման: 
> Ծանոթ հնչյունները հասան Շաքեի ականջին. նա շուռումուռ եկավ անկողնու մեջ ու վերմակը քաշեց գլխին:
> - Թող քնեմ...
> Բայց պատուհանի մոտ մի ոտքին թառած Ղազարը լռելու ոչ մի մտադրություն չուներ: 
> Երգն արդեն ավարտին էր մոտենում, երբ Շաքեն անսպասելիորեն վեր թռավ տեղից ու հայացքը հառեց ապակուն: 
> ...


էս տողն իմ անձնական կարծիքով ավելորդություն ա… եթե հերոսի անունը Շաքե ա ու դառնում ա քառասուն տարեկան, դա ինքնին արդեն խոսում ա փոփոխության մասին, գուցեև շատ ավելի դրամատիկ քան ներկայացրել ես…

----------

ivy (06.02.2013), Sambitbaba (06.02.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մի խոսքով, ես նոր սկիզբ եմ դնում:
Խնդրում եմ քննարկումներ չանեք՝ մինչև բոլոր երեք մասերն էլ չգրվեն...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ափսոսում եմ, որ ձեզ համար վատ սկիզբ եմ տվել: Պատմվածքս կիսել-դնելու համար չեմ ափսոսում, ես նա սենց, թե նենց չէի դնելու ոչ մի տեղ:


Շարունակությունը կդնե՞ս  :Blush: 

Քննարկումները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, էդ ինձ ավելի ա հետաքրքրում  :Jpit:  Բայց ընդհանուր պատմվածքի մասին ասեմ, որ ոնց որ շատ իմիջիայլոց գրված լինի, հենցընենց, պտիչկա դնելու համար: Մի քիչ Ալֆան էր ջանք թափել, բայց շատ քիչ: Ինձ դուր չեկավ, կներեք  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. ivy-ի նոր սկիզբն առանձնացրել ու ստեղծել եմ նոր թեմա՝ «ivy-ի, Գալաթեայի և Alphaone-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը v2.0», որպեսզի այս թեմայում ՍՏԱՑՎԱԾ պատմվածքի քննարկումը շարունակվի, երկու տարբեր գործերի քննարկումն իրար չխառնվի:*

----------

Alphaone (08.02.2013), ivy (06.02.2013)

----------

